# wanted horse for loan or share



## tangiersgemspaniels

im looking for a horse to loan/share my 3 children have been riding now for just over a year and im going to start lessons my self next week, im looking for someone close to the stoke on trent area who hasnt quite enough time to look after their horse as they would like for us to help with mucking out and general duties in exchange for free riding if anyone out there knows of one please contact


----------



## Dennyboy

shame you arent closer to me,i have a pony which could do with riding a bit more often than she is.


Good luck and keep looking,you will find one


----------



## suzanna80

I am in cambridge, I drive am a novice, but quick learner, 28 years old, been on roads as a teenager, so not totally clueless, willing to share and pay upkeep, can travel, free lots,


----------



## kris1985

suzanna80 said:


> I am in cambridge, I drive am a novice, but quick learner, 28 years old, been on roads as a teenager, so not totally clueless, willing to share and pay upkeep, can travel, free lots,


Hi are you still looking for a horse to loan? I am near St.Ives and have a 15.2hh Gelding for loan.


----------



## princessx87

kris1985 said:


> Hi are you still looking for a horse to loan? I am near St.Ives and have a 15.2hh Gelding for loan.


 Hiya have you still got your gelding for loan?
Im in bristol?


----------



## lizzyandgrandee

i have a beautiful mare who needs riding/part loaning in Stapleton, Bristol.
7 yr old welsh D mare
dressage/showjumping/ xc

this year shes done prelim dressage, childrens showing, m&m ridden showing, xc pairs, xc, team chasing, pony club camp, clear round, forest rides.
loves it all and enjoys.
looks after her rider and is a nice confidence giver
perfect part loan for mother/daughter, teenager wanting to do local competitons or for just general hacking and schooling 

let me know if your interested =)

shes a top mare but im studying so dont have time to ride her everyday and she has lots of energy to give!


----------



## alaun

Don't suppose there's anyone in Bradford wanting their horse exercising?


----------



## AlexSmith8000

Hi,
I'm looking for a horse to share in London for at least the next 6 months. I live near canary wharf so I am looking for a horse relatively close by.

I am a 21 year old girl and have ridden since I was 6. I have had my own horse since I was 11 and have ridden on pony club teams and for my university's 1st team. I am 5'10 and weigh 10 stone, I am used to riding all types of horses and I am a confident, considerate rider and I am used to dealing with nervous or slightly naughty horses.

I am looking to ride two or three times a week, preferably on weekends or if you have a floodlit school I could ride after work.

I will consider any horse.

References availiable.

Alex


----------



## eme1708

Horse Share, - Hi my name is Emily and i am looking for someone with a horse to share in Bristol. I am 25 years old and work Monday to Friday. I can do most evenings and weekends. Looking to learn everything from mucking out to riding. I have riden a few times a year over the last 20 years on dartmoor. Are you willing to teach? Do you need help exercises your horse? Please contact me either by email: [email protected] or by phone if interested 07941 499 746 Willing to pay a little fee towards costs.


----------



## horse lover

alaun said:


> Don't suppose there's anyone in Bradford wanting their horse exercising?[/QUOTE
> 
> hi there i have two horses to loan dont really come on here that much so if your still looking ring me on 07967644071 :smile5:


----------



## na_rox

hi, i am 16 and am looking for a horse to share in Cambridge. I am quite confident but have lacked opportunity in the 9 years I have been riding. I am willing to help with yard duties as well as pay a fee towards the upkeep of your horse. I will ride anything between around 14.1hh and 16.2hh - easy or a challenge! Please consider me if you need help with your horse.


----------



## widdykid94

i am looking for horse to share somewhere in bradford/thornton and i wouldn't say i was an expert at riding that is why i would like to teach my self and love the horse like it was my own =] thanks 

Leanne =] <3


----------



## widdykid94

hey,im 16, i live in bradford/ thornton and is quiet good at riding (walk,trot and canter) and cleaning a horse and would love to look after you horse, i need some practic because i am going in to college in a bit and i will need some practis and would love for some one to help me out and i would be happy to help you out as well

all my love leanne, if you need to get in touch with me, my email is
[email protected]

thanks x


----------



## b1nn1e

kris1985 said:


> Hi are you still looking for a horse to loan? I am near St.Ives and have a 15.2hh Gelding for loan.


hi am also looking for a horse to loan i live in bishops stortford run a diy yard


----------

